# Peperomia Prostrata



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

So, I have numerous clippings of Prostrata, all from the same vendor. In one tank, the cuttings are spreading and growing tons of little growth. In a different tank, the cuttings have grown at least 6" in length, and are really vine like.
This one is weird though. In my plant growout, I have a single CFL bulb and I laid 2 unrooted cuttings of Prostrata in a pot. 








As you can see, some of the leaves are almost the size of a penny, have extremely dark coloration, and are not fleshy at all.

Is this pretty standard variation in this plant based on light levels etc?


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Some shots of the other cuttings for comparison.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I dont know if its just from light levels, but thats pretty standard. Pretty neat huh. I'll post a photo of one thats mostly succulent tonight.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

As the amount of light decreases, overall surface area of a leaf will usually increase to make up for it. I think it is pretty universal for most plants but I could be wrong. I noticed it in my tank too. I like the big leaves!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty common, especially for Peperomias in my experience. I could grow the same species in three different conditions and you would never think all three are the same species. They seem to adapt to their growing environment in very interesting ways.


----------

